# Mitch G's Setup



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

A relatively modest but thoroughly enjoyable setup:

TV: Sony KDF-E50A10 720p LCD Rear Projection
Receiver: Yamaha HTR-5640 (5.1)
Speakers:
Mains: Ascend Sierra-1 (natural finish)
Center: Paradigm CC-190
Surrounds: Paradigm Atom
Subwoofer: SVS 25-31 PC Plus
Music Streamer: Squeezebox
DVD Player: Toshiba HD-D2 HD-DVD player
DVR: SageTV HD100 Media Extender fed by SageTV server (in basement)
Equalizer: BFD 1124P (for subwoofer)
Remote: Home Theater Master MX-700


Edited to reflect move from Sony DHG DVR to SageTV based system.


----------



## fireanimal (Dec 21, 2006)

How do you like the sierra's, they are really nice looking speakers. Did you buy these mostly for 2-channel music, or movies.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm really enjoying them. They replaced Atoms I had as mains.
The main reason for getting them was for music (2.1) but I wanted something that would blend reasonably well with the rest of the system for movies.
They succeed very well. Although my center is a bit weak at times, I don't have space in the TV stand for the Sierra center and for movies it's good enough.

I auditioned other speakers as well both in home, in store and at a guy's house. 
And, I was completely ready and willing to send the Sierras back if they didn't pass muster. Well, as you can see I didn't send them back.
My favorite aspects of the speakers are their clarity and imaging. They produced the best soundstage of the speakers I checked out (PSB T-55s, Ascend 340se, Monitor Audio RS-6, Monitor Audio B-4).



Mitch


----------

